# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ποιός μπαίνει στρατό τον Μαιο;

## pathfinder

Αντε να κανω την αρχη!

Ολα τα πραγματ οδευουν για εκει ..σωμα ακομα αγνωστο αλλα μάλλον για προσγειωμενο ιπταμενο με κοβω (AKA Σμηνίτη)...

Κανείς άλλος?  ::

----------


## Mika

Η αφεντια μου... Ειμαι ΣΞ αλλα το παλευω για ναυτικο

----------


## eufonia

Παρών!

Να δω μόνο αν θα προλάβω να μπω με πτυχίο ή χωρίς...  ::

----------


## python

> Παρών!
> 
> Να δω μόνο αν θα προλάβω να μπω με πτυχίο ή χωρίς...


Κ εγώ μια απο τα ίδια!!! ενα μάθημα θελω για πτυχίο, κ Μαιο φανταριλίκι χωρις πτυχίο δεν λέει στην καμία!!!'

χαρτι δεν έχει ερθει ακόμα, ξέρετε πότε θα έρθει?

----------


## Mika

Κι εμενα ενα κωλομαθημα (διαφορικες) μου μενει ρε γμτ

Χαρτη PYthon αργει ακομα, Απριλιο να το περιμενεις

----------


## pathfinder

Πειτε και σε ποιο σωμα θα πατε αν ξερετε και σε ποια πολη. Εγω μάλλον στην 124 Τριπολη  ::

----------


## nektariosko

εγω δεν ξερω ακομα για το που μπαινω...αλλα ξερω οτι μπαινω ΣΞ τον Μαϊο...

----------


## avel

Κι εγώ κάπου τότε...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> εγω δεν ξερω ακομα για το που μπαινω...αλλα ξερω οτι μπαινω ΣΞ τον Μαϊο...


Δεν έχεις πάει ακόμα;;  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> εγω δεν ξερω ακομα για το που μπαινω...αλλα ξερω οτι μπαινω ΣΞ τον Μαϊο...
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις πάει ακόμα;;


Αφού είναι ρεμάλι...  :: 
Μια από τα ίδια, ΣΞ... λοιπαί πληροφορίαι μετά τις 20 Απρίλη

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiTz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> ...


Εσύ θα βρεις καμια άκρη να μπεις σε κανα γραφείο να τελειώσουμε το BFE;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## horhe

Τι ακούω μπαίνει ο Πάνος (eufonia) ?
Θα μου αφήσεις τα πιάτα ? εκεί που θα πας δεν τα θέλεις έχει άλλα πιάτα
(γιά πλύσιμο)  ::

----------


## BladeWS

ψάρακες!  ::

----------


## nektariosko

ρε κωλοψαρακες μιλατε??????σας πηξανε εσας τοτε και νομιζεται οτι θα κανουν το ιδιο και σε εμας????εμεις ειμαστε στρατοκαυλοι ρε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

> .............εκεί που θα πας δεν τα θέλεις έχει άλλα πιάτα
> (γιά πλύσιμο)


 εσυ για να εχουμε καλο ρωτημα ποσα ειχες πλυνει?????????

----------


## nektariosko

> Αφού είναι ρεμάλι...


δειξε μου τους φιλους σου να σου πω ποιος εισαι!!! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [/quote]



> Μια από τα ίδια, ΣΞ... λοιπαί πληροφορίαι μετά τις 20 Απρίλη


 και εγω τα ιδια....λοιπες πληροφοριες σε κανα 2μηνο!!θα εχει πλακα να ειμαστε μαζι !!!χουχουχου [/quote]

----------


## machine22

Άντε να μπει καινούρια φουρνιά να παλιώσω

----------


## python

Άσε ρεεε Lele !!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

291 lele ειχα μπει Μαιο του 2005 !!
τριπολη 11ΣΠ, ξανθη 473 ΤΕΠΠ, κοζανη 488 ΤΔΒ

----------


## python

πάλι καλλά που είμαστε στρατόκαυλοι!!!!

COD2!!! αΧΙΣ rulezz!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kawaboy

1,2,3, παμε...

ΨΑΡΑΔΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## pathfinder

> πάλι καλλά που είμαστε στρατόκαυλοι!!!!
> 
> COD2!!! αΧΙΣ rulezz!!!!


Να σας δω αν θα τα λετε οταν θα ειστε μεσα αυτα...  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Να σας δω αν θα τα λετε οταν θα ειστε μεσα αυτα...


Γιατί ψαρώνεις αφού ξέρεις ότι θα μπεις με βαθμό εκκίνησης "Mπαρμπούνι";  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Δηλαδη αν αρχιζω και γραφω 100 post την ημερα...θα μπω σαν "καρχαριάς"??  ::  

Ενταξει δεν ψαρωνω αλλα δεν ειναι και απο τις καλυτερες φασεις!!!

----------


## thalexan

> Δηλαδη αν αρχιζω και γραφω 100 post την ημερα...θα μπω σαν "καρχαριάς"??


Keep working on it....  ::

----------


## thalexan

> πάλι καλλά που είμαστε στρατόκαυλοι!!!!
> 
> COD2!!! αΧΙΣ rulezz!!!!


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όποιος έχει παίξει σε παιχνίδι πολέμου (βλέπε paintball) γίνεται φιλειρηνιστής γιατί διαπιστώνει πόσο εύκολο είναι να αποχαιρετήσει αυτό τον κόσμο σε συνθήκες πολέμου (χωρίς continue με δεύτερο νόμισμα).

----------


## Belibem

Μπαίνω και εγώ Μαιο. Λογικά ΣΞ.

----------


## Gollum

Να ξερετε οτι πια ο ΣΞ ειναι το καλυτερο σωμα. Τωρα που κοπηκαν και οι μεταταξεις σε μεγαλο βαθμο , θα παει λαος στον ΣΞ και ετσι οι υπηρεσιες θα ειναι...ζαχαρη. 
Χαρακτηρηστικα η σειρα μου εχει φαει εμπλοκη στην Λημνο , της αναλογιας 2 μεσα-1 εξω , γιατι απλα ειμαστε η μεγαλυτερη σειρα που ειχε μπει ποτε στον ΕΣ (06 Δ ΕΣΣΟ ή αλλιως 297 λελε....χεχεχεχε) και υπαρχει κ κοσμος να κανει υπηρεσιες. Η προηγουμενη σειρα χαρακτηρηστικα , ειχε φαει εμπλοκη του τυπου 15 μεσα-1 εξω!!!!! οποτε καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει τωρα που μπηκε και η 07Α ΕΣΣΟ η οποια ειναι εξισου μεγαλη σε κοσμο οσο και η δικια μου σειρα....

Επισης υπολογιστε πως το ναυτικο και η αεροπορια μπορει να ειναι καλα τωρα, αλλα συνυπολογιστε και το οτι θα μειωθει ο κοσμος αρκετα και ετσι θα σφιξουνε λιγο τα πραγματα...και επισης υπαρχουν μοναδες σε αυτα τα 2 σωματα που ειναι απλα ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ....αλλα μολις ερθει η μεταθεση τρως μια ξενερα γιατι εκει που εκανες μια σκοπια την εβδομαδα , στην επομενη μοναδα θα κανεις 3-4 /εβδομαδα.
Εγω ας πουμε περναω μια χαρα στην Λημνο και ειμαι χαρουμενος γιατι η μεταθεση μου θα ειναι Αθηνα σιγουρα (χωρις να βαλω "δοντι") λογω μοριων. Οποτε θα ερθω εδω , θα εχω "παλιωσει" λιγο , και θα εμαι κοντα και στο σπιτι μου...
Να σκεφτεστε ολη την θητεια σας ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε και οχι μονο να πατε καπου καλα τωρα και μετα βλεπουμε.γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρο το χρονικο διαστημα που εισαι μεσα και φευγει πολυ γρηγορα.
Α και κατι τελευταιο που θυμηθηκα τωρα..........Καλη θητεια ψαρακια  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Τι να πούνε και οι γιωτάδες...
Έχουμε λιώσει...
Άντε ποντίκια καλή θητεία να έχετε  ::

----------


## ayis

Έχω να προτείνω μια πολύ καλή ταινιούλα 
στα παιδιά που μπαίνουνε το Μάιο.  :: 

http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/mo ... sp?id=8071


ayis
294 ΛΕΛΕ

----------


## DragonFighter

Η 07Α ΕΣΣΟ είναι η μεγαλύτερη των τελευταίων χρόνων! Κάτι ήξερα που μπήκα τώρα  :: 
Αν κ στο κέντρο ακόμα, δεν έχω έξοδο μόνο τρίτη κ πέμπτη. Στην μονάδα θα είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω, άντε γιατί αυτές οι 24ωρες δεν μου φτάνουν  ::

----------


## jamesbond

> Η 07Α ΕΣΣΟ είναι η μεγαλύτερη των τελευταίων χρόνων! Κάτι ήξερα που μπήκα τώρα 
> Αν κ στο κέντρο ακόμα, δεν έχω έξοδο μόνο τρίτη κ πέμπτη. Στην μονάδα θα είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω, άντε γιατί αυτές οι 24ωρες δεν μου φτάνουν


χαχαχα στη μονάδα θα τρέχεις θα σκάβεις , σκοπετάκι κάργα!!!!! πήξε ψαρά!!!!

----------


## tristanos

Μην μασάτε ρε παίδες

Όλα καλά θα πάνε

προς υποψήφιους ψαράδες:
Θα μου φέρετε το απολυτήριο σπίτι?

----------


## tristanos

ουπς
ξέχασα


Λελελελελελελλλελελελελελε
λελελελελελελελελλελελελ

και τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα....
(μέσα μια χαρά ήμουν, καλύτερα και από 5ήμερη)

τώρα άντε να βρω δουλειά, να κόψω τα ξενύχτια, τα αλκοόλια, το cod.....

----------


## sokratisg

*Τετάρτη 11/04/2007 11:02 - Edited by sokratisg*

Τα επόμενα μεταφέρθηκαν από άλλη ενότητα. Η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχιστεί εδώ.




> για να δουμε μηπως ταιριαξουμε κατι...!!!
> 
> Διαβηβασεις καλαματα 9 Μαϊου!!!!!!!!





> 9 Μαΐου, αλλά μήνα Μάρτιο ε?





> Και εγω μπαινω αλλα δεν ξερω ημερομηνιες. Τριπολη παντως!
> 
> Υπαρχει και εδω πάντως Στρατό τον Μαιο





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> 9 Μαΐου, αλλά μήνα Μάρτιο ε? 
> 
> 
> οχι, Μαϊο φυσικα!!





> και πότε θα δώσεις cisco??





> να το μεταφερει καποιος μοδ εδω???
> 
> Στρατό τον Μαιο
> 
> sorry για το διπλο ανοιγμα ποστ!!(και το εψαξα κιολας!!!)

----------


## nektariosko

τι παλικαρι ειμαι!!!!Μαρτιο εγραψα και Μαϊο εννοουσα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Αν κάποιοι από εσάς περνάτε καλά εκεί που είστε μην κάνετε το λάθος να έρθετε Αθήνα μόνο και μόνο για να είστε κοντά στο σπίτι σας, θα το μετανιώσετε. 
06Β speaking...

----------


## thalexan

> Αν κάποιοι από εσάς περνάτε καλά εκεί που είστε μην κάνετε το λάθος να έρθετε Αθήνα μόνο και μόνο για να είστε κοντά στο σπίτι σας, θα το μετανιώσετε. 
> 06Β speaking...


Let me guess...

Είναι ωραίο να είσαι κοντά στο σπίτι σου όταν μπορείς να το επισκέπτεσαι που και που;...

----------


## BladeWS

> 27 κσ (σε άδεια απολύσεως)



Αχχ...Αντε και στα δικά μας...

----------


## trendy

> Let me guess...
> 
> Είναι ωραίο να είσαι κοντά στο σπίτι σου όταν μπορείς να το επισκέπτεσαι που και που;...


sort of...

----------


## python

ήρθε σε κανέναν χαρτί, για Μαίο???

----------


## eufonia

Εδώ δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα... 
Όπως μου είχανε πει στην στρατολογία, πρέπει να το περιμένω τις επόμενες ημέρες...

----------


## johny_sketo

Παίδες μη μασάτε. Χαλαρά είναι τα πράγματα μέσα. Εγώ αν και 07 Α (Πάτρα) έκανα 16 υπηρεσίες στο κέντρο και πάλι χαλαρά ήταν. Πάρτε το στην πλάκα και δεν θα καταλάβετε πότε θα περάσει ο καιρός. Λίγο ζόρρυ στην αρχή που δεν θα βγήτε για 2 βδομάδες αλλά μετά θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα...

Καλά να περνάτε...

JoHnY_SkEtO 298

----------


## python

με πείραν πριν λίγο, απο την αστυνομία, αυριο θα πάω να πάρω τα χαρτίά, άντε να δούμε που πάμε !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## septic

03α μαυριλα 282 λελελελε

(εξω:μεσα)

αυλωνα 3:1
πετροχωρι 1:15
ξανθη 1:1
δραμα 1:5

αμα δεν ριιξεις σκοπετακι στην πιο ψηλη σκοπια της αυλωνας, 45 λεπτα απο το φυλακιο.. δεν εχεις δει τιποτα

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ATIA

06Α 294 ΛΕΛΕ

ΚΕΔΒ Καλαμάτα (Κέντρο Διαβιβάσεων Καλαμάτα)

Χαιδάρι (Εκπαίδευση Radar Eπιφανείας)

2/2/472 Τάγμα Επιτήρησης Πληροφοριών, Κώς

471 Τάγμα Ηλκτρονικού Πολέμου Αθήνα

λελελελελελελελελελελελελελελελελελελε!!!!!  ::

----------


## python

ήρθε το χαρτί!!!!!!!!!

πεζικό μεσσολόγγι!!!!!!!!


κανείς για εκεί?? για να μαζευόμαστε!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> 03α μαυριλα 282 λελελελε
> 
> (εξω:μεσα)
> 
> αυλωνα 3:1
> πετροχωρι 1:15
> ξανθη 1:1
> δραμα 1:5
> 
> αμα δεν ριιξεις σκοπετακι στην πιο ψηλη σκοπια της αυλωνας, 45 λεπτα απο το φυλακιο.. δεν εχεις δει τιποτα


Ποια είναι η πιο ψηλή ? Μάλλον λοιπόν δεν έιχες πάει στον "Βιολογικό" ....

 ::  (88ΣΤ >93 ΣΤ)

----------


## avel

Χμ. Μόνο εμένα δεν έχει έρθει χαρτί ακόμα;  ::

----------


## Mika

ουτε εμενα εχει ερθει...

----------


## dimgr

psaroukles o palios apoliete stis 8 maiou  ::   ::  

kalo piksimo



2006 B 295

DIABIBASEIS

KEDB KALAMATA

XEIR SEZM

LHMNOS 

487 TDB GES / PENTAGWNO XLIDA !

----------


## trendy

> 487 TDB GES / PENTAGWNO XLIDA !


Παίζει να σου έκανα έφοδο στη "12" κανένα βράδυ...
Πάντως Τ/ΓΕΣ δε λέει μία.

----------


## Neuro

Γνώμη μου είναι να μη γυρίσετε Αθήνα. Πού θα βρείτε ξανά την ευκαιρία, να γνωρίσετε κάποια μέρη της Ελλάδας που θα σας πάει ο ΕΣ; Επίσης, σε πολλές μονάδες της Αθήνας η υπηρεσία πάει χειρότερα από ότι εκτός Αθήνας. Στην θητεία μου (Λχιας (ΠΖ) 293 Λελε) βρέθηκα στην Κομοτηνή (1η μετάθεση), Αλεξανδρούπολη (σχολείο τυφεκιοφόρου ακροβολιστή), Νευροκόπι (Λ.Υ.Β.), Πετρίτσι Σερρών (2η μετάθεση), Ταξιαρχία Σερρών (απόσπαση στο Γ.Ε.Π.), Ροδόπολη Σερρών (3η μετάθεση, με απόδοση ειδικότητας Β χειριστή Η/Υ για την Στρατολογία) και φυσικά κάτι φυλάκια, μονοήμερες επανδρώσεις και ημερήσιες περιπολίες. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές πέρασα καλά στον στρατό παρόλο τις 300+ ώρες σκοπέτου και τις αγγαρείες. Χαλαρώστε, μη σκοτίζεστε με τους "παραλογισμούς" και τα στραβόξυλα κάντε φιλαράκια και απολαύστε το. Ο στρατός είναι παιδική χαρά πλέων.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Οδηγίες προς ψαράρες
Πάρτε μαζί σας: 
καμιά αλοιφή - τσιρώτα για τους κάλους για τα πόδια (μετα από την 1η εβδομάδα δεν θα αναγνωρίζετε τα πόδια σας)
αποσμητικά για τις αρβίλες
σφουγκαράκια με εμποτισμένο χρώμα για γυάλισμα
ένα κουταλι - πιρούνι 
ΛΟΥΚΕΤΑ διαφόρων μεγεθών (απο τα 3 κλειδιά αφήστε ένα σπίτι)
αν δεν αντέχετε το ροχαλητό πάρτε και οτασπίδες (αν και πάλι το αντέχετε θα τις χρειαστειτε στις βολές)
τηλεκάρτες
πολλά κέρματα (για τα μηχανάκια του καφέ)!!! 
Μπαλαντέζα με πολύπριζο (είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να κάνεις κονέ)
τσίχλες ( ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μην σε πέρνει στην σκοπιά ο ύπνος)
ραδιοφωνάκι (μόνο για το βράδυ)
κανένα ζευγάρι γάντια για τις δύσκολες αγγαρίες (τουαλέτες , μαγειρία)
μικρό μπλοκάκι για να σημειώνετε
ταμπακιέρα και αρκετούς αναπτήρες (γλιτώνεις την τράκα και χώρο στις τσέπες)
πολύ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ (στην δοιμιρία μου ήμουν ο μόνος που είχε τις πρώτες μέρες)!!!

Μην πάρετε κινητό μαζί σας όχι για το ότι υπάρχει θέμα να σας το κλέψουν αλλά για να προσαρμοστείτε τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες. (μπορείτε να το πάρετε με το πρώτο επισκεπτήριο). Θυμαμαι στο κέντρο ήταν παιδιά που αποξενώθηκαν από το σύνολο αφού προτιμούσαν να ζουν σε έναν κόσμο πέρα από την μάντρα μέσω του κινητού (ξέρεις τι είναι να σε πέρνει ο άλλος για να πάτε για καφέ και εσύ να λιώνεις στην λάτζα?).

Γενικά σκεφτείτε τι νομίζετε αναγκαίο έτσι ώστε να είστε το κέντρο της διμοιρίας. Είναι πολύ συμαντικό στις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες να έχεις τον σεβασμό των συναδέλφων σου γιατί αυτό φαίνεται και προς τους ανωτέρους σου. (εμένα πήγε να με κατηγορήσει κάποιος ότι δεν τον ξύπνησα για να κάνει θαλαμοφύλακας και έπεσε όλη η δοιμιρία απάνω του να τον δείρει)

Τέλος αν μπορέσετε να επιλέξετε κρεβάτι βρείτε κάποιο κοντά σε παράθυρο και μακρια από οπλοβαστούς (να μην παιθάνετε από την μπόχα και να μην σας ξυπνάνε τα βράδια)

Αυτά....
Ένας (ΤΧ) 1 χρόνο πριν από εσάς στο κέντρο την πέρασε καλά σε πολύ αντίξοες συνθήκες φροντίζοντας να βοηθάει τον συναδελφο του.

----------


## BladeWS

Πολυ σωστά ολα τα παραπάνω.Επίσης και ενα πακετάκι μωρομάντηλα
είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.(Σε έκτακτες επιθεωρήσεις κάνει την μπότα καθρέφτη  ::  )

----------


## gadgetakias

- Πολύπριζο (κατά προτίμηση Τ)
- Χαρτί υγείας (κατά προτίμηση μισά για να χωράνε στις τσέπες)
- Μωρομαντηλα για πάσα χρήση υγιεινής
- Λουκέτα μικρά
- Αφρός ξυρίσματος, Ξυραφάκια (2-3 λεπίδες), σαμπουάν (όλα στις μικρές ταξιδιωτικές συσκευασίες)


ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ: Εχεις μέσον? Χρησιμοποίησέ το για μεταθέσεις αλλά για τίποτε άλλο! Οτιδήποτε χώνει συναδέλφους (λούφα, άδειες κτλ.) από το μέσον σου θα σε περιορίσει στα μάτια των άλλων και δεν θα περάσεις καλά.

----------


## python

Για πεζικό μεσσολόγγι κανείς?????  ::   ::

----------


## avel

> Γνώμη μου είναι να μη γυρίσετε Αθήνα. Πού θα βρείτε ξανά την ευκαιρία, να γνωρίσετε κάποια μέρη της Ελλάδας που θα σας πάει ο ΕΣ;


(snip)

Εχμμμ. Σιγά τη μεγάλη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Gfsi

> ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ: Εχεις μέσον? Χρησιμοποίησέ το για μεταθέσεις αλλά για τίποτε άλλο! Οτιδήποτε χώνει συναδέλφους (λούφα, άδειες κτλ.) από το μέσον σου θα σε περιορίσει στα μάτια των άλλων και δεν θα περάσεις καλά.


  ::   ::   ::  σωστος .Μην χωνεται τον συναδελφο σας

----------


## dimgr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimgr
> 
> 487 TDB GES / PENTAGWNO XLIDA !
> 
> 
> Παίζει να σου έκανα έφοδο στη "12" κανένα βράδυ...
> Πάντως Τ/ΓΕΣ δε λέει μία.




de pezei giati osoi ine tou "ERMH" de varane skopies ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε παλικαρια αρχιστε τα σχεδια σας μεχρι εκεινη την μερα!

----------


## python

> Ηρθε η ωρα και για την Αεροπορια 7-9 Μαιου τελικα! 
> 
> Αντε παλικαρια αρχιστε τα σχεδια σας μεχρι εκεινη την μερα!


μια χαρά σε βλέπω!!!!

παιδια?? κανεις για μεσολόγγι πεζικό?? 8 Μαϊου!!!!!!???

----------


## pathfinder

Παει την λουκεψαμε!!!  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Άντε ψάρακες! Σας περιμένουμε πως κ πως!  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Άντε ψάρακες! Σας περιμένουμε πως κ πως!


+++  ::

----------


## nektariosko

υπαρχουν καλυτερες διακοπες απο τον στρατο??????

----------


## fon_hussan

¨Οχι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Πάρτε το χαλαρά, και θα περάσει ο καιρός πρίν να το καταλάβετε....!

Μετά είναι τα καλύτερα όμως....! Βγαίνεις και λές ώπ, τελείωσαν τα βίσσυνα και οι δικαιολογίες. Και αρχίζεις και ρουτινιάζεις κτλ κτλ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimgr

> υπαρχουν καλυτερες διακοπες απο τον στρατο??????



oxi

----------


## machine22

Καλή θητεία
Για να απολυθείτε με την μέση σας στη κατάσταση που ήταν πριν μπείτε πάρτε μεγάλη βαλίτσα με ροδάκια ώστε να φορτώσετε πάνω της το λουκάνικο και να το σέρνετε αντί να το σηκώνετε.

----------


## trendy

> Καλή θητεία
> Για να απολυθείτε με την μέση σας στη κατάσταση που ήταν πριν μπείτε πάρτε μεγάλη βαλίτσα με ροδάκια ώστε να φορτώσετε πάνω της το λουκάνικο και να το σέρνετε αντί να το σηκώνετε.


Copyright by trendy

----------


## machine22

> Copyright by trendy


Το οποίο με έσωσε

----------


## trendy

Ο παληός είναι πάντα σωστός!  ::

----------


## johnnie

7 Μαίου 
Μεγάλο Πεύκο
Δυνάμεις Καταδρομών

Αφήνω τα ψηφιακά και τις τετραχρωμίες μου και πάω για φούμο και παραλλαγή  ::

----------


## eufonia

7 Μαΐου
Υγειονομικό Άρτα

Καλά μας κουράγια...

----------


## pathfinder

> 7 Μαΐου
> Υγειονομικό Άρτα
> 
> Καλά μας κουράγια...


Ελα ρε αρτινε!!! 4 χρονια σπουδαζα εκει.....θα φας καλα....  ::

----------


## eufonia

> θα φας καλα....


Μου έχει κοπεί από τώρα η όρεξη!  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

> 7 Μαΐου
> Υγειονομικό Άρτα
> 
> Καλά μας κουράγια...


Χλίδα είσαι... Κομπλέ είναι στην Άρτα από ότι έμαθα... Μετά 401 για εκπαίδευση (ακόμα καλύτερα)...

----------


## mathakas

ox aman kaimos
ox aman kaimos
mou fonaxe na pao
to maio o stratos

kai stoy maioiu tis 10
paratao ti gynaika
paratao to pc
kai tha leo alt ti si

the na do ton olethro
ekei pou pao sti korin8o
les na paro psp 
ekei sto ekto to sp

nai tha eimai peziko
giati spoudes xronia 8
mathimatiko kai fysiko
einai xartaki basiko

skliri gymnastiki
diaita aystiri
xoris gini xoris pc
sosti apotoxinosi

sti 10 mai sti korintho tha do kanena awmniti?

----------


## pathfinder

Aντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε εκει που παμε ολοι μας!! δεν μαζευομαστε ολοι μαζι πριν μπουμε?

----------


## mihalop

ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ:
Βάλτε ίντερνετ στο κινητό... περνάει η ώρα άαανετα... Εγώ ΤΙΜ PLUS non-stop surfing για 30 μέρες με €3.49 ...

298... Σας περιμένουμε ψαράδεεες!!  ::  Χαιρετισμούς από ένα φυλάκιο στη μέση του πουθενά...

----------


## machine22

> ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ:
> Βάλτε ίντερνετ στο κινητό... περνάει η ώρα άαανετα... Εγώ ΤΙΜ PLUS non-stop surfing για 30 μέρες με €3.49 ...
> 
> 298... Σας περιμένουμε ψαράδεεες!!  Χαιρετισμούς από ένα φυλάκιο στη μέση του πουθενά...


Μετά αυτό, όχι στην εκπαίδευση

----------


## mihalop

> Μετά αυτό, όχι στην εκπαίδευση


Καλά, εννοείται αυτό... μην χαλάσετε από νωρίς...  :: 
Στη μονάδα μου έχουν γίνει και σκηνικά όπου καραβανάδες εφοδεύοντες ψάχνουν τα περίπολα για κινητά... ή πάνε στο ΚΕΠΙΚ και παίρνουν στο κινητό τους στρατιώτες που είναι σε υπηρεσία για να δουν αν θα το σηκώσουν..! Τουλάχιστον, είναι μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις οι τύποι.....

----------


## RpMz

Έλεος ρε παιδια, στην εκπαίδευση χρειάζονται αυτα, που δεν παλέυεται με τπτ η κατάσταση... Μετά στην μονάδα που θα πάς, αρχίζουν οι καγκουριές και περνάει η ώρα..

----------


## python

κανείς? για πεζικό Μεσολόγγι???

----------


## panxan

Επειδή κάποιος συνάδελφος είπε ότι δεν ποστάρω  :: . ενημερώνω ότι αν κάποιος awmnάκιας μπαίνει Ναυτικό 14 15 ή 16 Μαΐου να μου στείλει ένα pm

----------


## gRooV

Μηχανικό, Ναύπλιο...
ελάτε ψάρια να σας δείξω πως βγαίνουν τα λινκς!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Johny

χαιρετησματα κολοψαραααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!
297 οεοεοεοεοε!!!!
Τριτη τελειωνει η αδεια κ γυρναω ορεστιαδα! 
(ειμαι στον λαγο διδυμοτειχου μαζι με τον Τ.Ν.S) 
Μια συμβουλη απτον παλιοοοοο (παλιωσα μπενοντας να φανταστειτε) 
Μην ψαρωνετεεεεεεε καντε οτι γουσταρετε και δεν σας αγγιζει κανενας !

Α ..και για να σας κανω να νιωσετε ομορφα (μπουχαχαχ) 
Δεν σας χαλασε που αρτα που παρουσιαστηκα καθε π/σ/κ ημουν σπιτι μου?και στο κεντρο εκατσα μεσα μονο 1 π/σ/κ? η μετα στο 424 θεσαλλονικη εβγαινα καθε 15 μερες με αδεια? Φυσικα ολες μεχρι τωρα αγραφες! Μετα στο Λαγο εφαγα μια εμπλοκη ...κουραση 17/1 μας πηγε αλλα ας ειναι καλα οι 298 ηρθαν πανω και μας σωσαν..
Επισης δεν σας χαλασε που το υγεινομικο επειδη ειμαστε μαματοι ξυπναμε (ανορθοδοξα) στις 8.30 ? 

Περισσευει σε κανεναν ενα ΑΡ γιατι εχουμε γεμισει laptop στη μοναδα και δεν μπορουμε να συνδεθουμε ολοι ταυτοχρονως?  :: PPPP

Κορινθο παρουσιαζεται και ενας φιλος μ ..  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Κ συ στον λαγό; Λογικό, τόσο μεγάλο στρατόπεδο!
Εμπλοκή ε; Χα, εμάς 2 και 3-1 μας πάει! Αντε να ρθουν σε κάνα μήνα κ η 299 να έχουμε κάθε μέρα έξω

----------


## tsounakas

523 TΠ Μαυροδεντρι 
Δευτερα παρουσιαζομαι.....

----------


## The Undertaker

αν παρουσιαζόσουν χειμώνα στο λαγό.......

----------


## Johny

1ον ειμαι στο 30 ΤΥΠ (διπλα απτη ταξιαρχια 30 Μ/Κ ΤΑΞ) οπου εκει ειναι 2500 ατομα και εμεις ειμασταν με το ζορι 60..τωρα που φτιαξαν τα πραγματα ειμαστε 60 φανταροι κ 60 εποπ νομιζω.. τεσπα μπολικοι σχετικα..
οπως ειπε κ ο undertaker χειμωνα που ηταν η εμπλοκη αν ερχοσουν θα βλεπες τι γινοταν  ::  συν τα κρυα..στα οπου σταθηκαμε τυχεροι...για ευρω δεν ειχε κ τοσο κρυο..αφου λιγες φορες εβρεξε και δεν χιονισε ποτε! ;D

----------


## Vigor

Θυμάσαι που στα λεγα?  ::   ::  



> Στο 30 ΤΥΠ στο Λαγό Διδυμοτείχου υπηρέτησα ως ΣΕΜιτζής (03/Α ΕΣΣΟ). Ετοιμάσου για αγγαρεία μαγειρεία και σκοπέτα special ως Υγειονομικάρειος...  
> 
> Έχει περάσει ως γραμμή, μιας και την βγάζετε στην λούφα στο ΣΤΕΠ (Ιατρείο) όλο το πρωί...


Άντε καλό υπόλοιπο...

----------


## Johny

για να μαθαινεις φιλε μου σεμιτζη  ::  σε λυπαμαι γιατι πρεπει να ειχες και τοτε τον Υπολοχαγο τον πασχαλη.... ο οποιος ειναι για πολλες μαπες κ τον ειχα τεντωσει στο γραφειο ως αξιωματικο που τον ειχα..μας μισει στο υγειονομικο..γιατι ειμαστε φιδιααααα τι αγγαρειες και πρασινα αλογα  ::  μας εψαχνε μια μερα που ηταν εποπτης κ ειχαμε φιδιασει σε stayer μεσα και πιναμε καφε.. μπουχαχαχ..ο καημενος ο TNS τον εχει διοικητη λοχου και πιζουν τα παιδια... εμεις το πρωι ξυπναμε 8.30 πινουμε καφε και αυτοι ειναι σουζα για αναφορα  ::

----------


## xrg

> 1ον ειμαι στο 30 ΤΥΠ (διπλα απτη ταξιαρχια 30 Μ/Κ ΤΑΞ)


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα....
πολύ κρύο! Από τότε, στην Αττική είπα ότι θα κυκλοφορώ χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι με κοντομάνικο..

----------


## dimgr

2 and today ine poles?


295 /\E/\E

----------


## tristanos

και που θα απολυθείς τι θα κάνεις ρε μάγκα 
έξω στην ζούγκλα?

Καθήστε εκεί που είναι 5ήμερη 365 μέρες τον χρόνο
και δεν αγχώνεστε για τίποτα

----------


## python

αντε παιδιά!! καλή θητεία στα παιδιά που μπαίνουν αύριο, και για αυτούς που μπαίνουν ΤΡΊΤΗ!!! 

όλλα μια χαρά!! χαλαρά!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Kawaboy

ναι καλη θητεια στα παιδια που μπαινουν αυτη την εβδομαδα.Πωωω,σαν αυριο εμπαινα εγω πριν ενα χρονο...η σειρα μου απολυεται αυριο κ εγω τελειωσα φλεβαρη..hard feelings for the rest...Forza 295 11oΣΠ/Μ.Πευκο/2η Σχαλ...

ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕ.........ΑΡΜΜΜΜΜ!!  ::

----------


## nektariosko

> αντε παιδιά!! καλή θητεία στα παιδιά που μπαίνουν αύριο, και για αυτούς που μπαίνουν ΤΡΊΤΗ!!! 
> 
> όλλα μια χαρά!! χαλαρά!!!


και αυτοι που μπαινουν τεταρτη????????????

----------


## sokratisg

> και αυτοι που μπαινουν τεταρτη????????????


Εσύ τι λές?! Στα τσακίδια!  ::   ::   ::  

Καλό κουράγιο ρε σε όλους!

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> και αυτοι που μπαινουν τεταρτη????????????
> 
> 
> Εσύ τι λές?! Στα τσακίδια!    
> 
> Καλό κουράγιο ρε σε όλους!


Ειδικά αυτός να πήξει !!!

Ποντικαράς με τα όλα του !  ::   ::  

Φιλαράκο , "Fantarosko" καλά να περάσεις , μην σε χαλάσει τίποτε και μην σκάς ... 9 μήνες και σήμερα  ::   ::   ::  


Άντε με ένα πόνο που λένε .  ::   ::   ::  σαν εγκυμοσήνη πάρτο 9 μηνάκια ειναι αυτά , και όταν κάνεις το υπέρυχο και μάθεις τι είναι , πές μας και εμάς  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

> Εσύ τι λές?! Στα τσακίδια!


τι μαμακας εισαι!!!! ::   ::   ::   ::  




> Ειδικά αυτός να πήξει !!!
> 
> Ποντικαράς με τα όλα του !   
> 
> Φιλαράκο , "Fantarosko" καλά να περάσεις , μην σε χαλάσει τίποτε και μην σκάς ... 9 μήνες και σήμερα    
> 
> 
> Άντε με ένα πόνο που λένε .    σαν εγκυμοσήνη πάρτο 9 μηνάκια ειναι αυτά , και όταν κάνεις το υπέρυχο και μάθεις τι είναι , πές μας και εμάς


το μονο που με χαλαει Γιαννακη ειναι οτι δεν θα σου σκιζω την κ....ρα στο μπασκετ καθε εβδομαδα και για 9 μηνες,βεβαια δεν πιστευω οτι μεχρι να απολυθω θα μαθεις να πεαζεις κιολλας!!!  ::   ::   ::  

θα τα πουμε μετα την ορκομωσια!!!  ::   ::

----------


## python

Καλησπέρα !!! παιδια!!!! απο το 299 Σύνταγμα Ευζόνων 3ου Λόχου 3ης Διμοιρίας.

χαιρετώ όλους τους ορκίζοντες!!!

καλη θητεία παιδες!!!

με κάλεσαν κ για ΛΥΒ!!!

----------


## Johny

βλακειες..μη πας..  ::

----------


## nektariosko

....και οι παντρεμενοι οπως λεει και ο νομος καθε σ/κ εξω!!!
Ισχυει μεχρι να τελειωσει και η θητεια και ειναι και αγραφη!!καλο???  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

jet!

----------


## BladeWS

> ....και οι παντρεμενοι οπως λεει και ο νομος καθε σ/κ εξω!!!
> Ισχυει μεχρι να τελειωσει και η θητεια και ειναι και αγραφη!!καλο???



Αχ ρε τυχερέ...! (ή οχι και τοσο.) 


> και οι παντρεμενοι


  ::  


Σήμερα τελιωνει και η αδεία.Τα κεφάλια μέσα.  ::

----------


## Convict

Λογικα οι περισσοτεροι που ειχαν γραψει σε αυτο το Topic θα εχουνε παρουσιαστει.Οποτε παιδες σας περιμενω στο Πυροβολικο Ροδο 115ΤΕ Αφαντου......Οσοι πιστοι προσελ8εται.8α περασουμε τελεια κ μερα παρα μερα εξω για διασκεδαση...... Καλη θητεια να εχετε!!!

----------


## BladeWS

Ελα ρε τρελε!! ΛΟΛ ειμαι απεναντι σου!  ::  

153ΤΕ(ταγμα εμπλοκης)


θα σου ελεγα να ανταλαζαμε κιν. να βρισκομασταν εξω,αλλα 
πρεπει να βγενω κιολας  ::  
Εσας καλα σας παει...
Τελειωνει και το υπερισιακο μου... Τον Μπ*υλο ΑΑΡΜ  ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

*Καλό υπόλοιπο και ο καιρός θα περάσει γρήγορα για όλους. Χαλαροί να είστε και σε λίγο καιρό θα αποτελεί μια νέα εμπειρία για όλους με διάφορες ιστορίες και αναμνήσεις που θα μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι.*

Ας προχωρήσουμε σε νέα σειρά κατάταξης μιάς και επικοινωνούν οι αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι/συνχομπίστες ξεκινόντας μία νέα ενότητα στη γενική συζήτηση....

Πάμε για άλλα (όπως έλεγε και ο Βλάσσης στην τι-βι στην εκπομπή του παλιότερα).  ::   ::   ::  

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Convict

> Ελα ρε τρελε!! ΛΟΛ ειμαι απεναντι σου!  
> 
> 153ΤΕ(ταγμα εμπλοκης)
> 
> 
> θα σου ελεγα να ανταλαζαμε κιν. να βρισκομασταν εξω,αλλα 
> πρεπει να βγενω κιολας  
> Εσας καλα σας παει...
> Τελειωνει και το υπερισιακο μου... Τον Μπ*υλο ΑΑΡΜ



Λιγα μετρα χωριζουν την κολαση απο τον παραδεισο......Ενταξει μη μασας λιγοι μηνες ειναι 8α περασουν...Α κ για την ιστορια ειμαι στο φυλακιο σας ερημοκαστρου.....Αν τυχον ερ8εις ψαξε για τον γιωργο με το Saxo το μαυρο....Εγω ειμαι στα ΚΑΑΥ κ 8α ειμαι μεχρι τελος Ιουνιου....

----------


## BladeWS

KARALOL!!!!!!

Sto fylakio erxomai gia skopies kai exoume milhsei 100%  ::  

To saxo prepei na einai auto me thn dermatinh ependhsh nomizw...

A re KAAY....kaloperash  ::  




(Sorry gia ta greeklish den exei to pc ellinikos  ::  )

----------


## python

Σας χαιρετώ απο το 239ΣΕ!!!! Μεσσολόγγι!!! ακομα δεν έχει έρθει χαρτί για μετράθεση, γλήτωσα κ απο τα χέρια της ΕΛΔΥΚ.....  ::  


Καλή θητεία παιδιά, αναμένουμε μετάθεση να δούμε που θα μας στείλουν!!

----------


## jamesbond

ΨΑΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΝΩΘΕΙΤΑΙ[/code]

----------


## gRooV

Κλαψ... τέρμα το Ναύπλιο  ::   ::  
Καλοκαιριάτικα αντί να βλέπω τουρίστριες θα βλέπω τα χωράφια της Αυλώνας!  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Από το ΚΕΥΓ στην Άρτα, 401 ΓΣΝΑ για εκπαίδευση (Βοηθός Μικροβιολογικού και Βιοχημικού Εργαστηρίου) για ένα μήνα περίπου. Και από τα μέσα Ιούλη 88 ΤΥΓ Λήμνο.

Τα λέπια ακόμα να πέσουν...  ::

----------


## ice

Ψαρακα γραφεις και στο forum ????

μια που κανεις εκπαιδευση εδω τριγυρω αντε παιξε με κανα router - σηκωσε κανα λινκ εκει στο 401

----------


## python

χαιρετώ κ εγώ!!! ήρθαν οι μεταθέσεις!!!!

535 Φέρες.....

ξέρει κανείς τίποτα????

κανεις που είναι εκεί???

 ::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Οι Φέρες είναι ένα χωριό πάνω από την Αλεξανδρούπολη (45 λεπτά με ΚΤΕΛ).
Για Εβρος θεωρείτε καλύτερα από πιο βόρειες και πιο κοντά στην Τουρκία καταστάσεις..

Καλή θητεία.

----------


## nektariosko

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ!!
ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΡΕΕΕ!!!
Ειμαι χαϊδαρι και μας εχουν πηξει ..............................στις εξοδους!!!!!
Ειμαι καθε μερα εξω και με διανυκτερευση!!!!δεν παει αλλο!!!!Καμια συμβουλη????

----------


## commando

> ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ!!
> ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΡΕΕΕ!!!
> Ειμαι χαϊδαρι και μας εχουν πηξει ..............................στις εξοδους!!!!!
> Ειμαι καθε μερα εξω και με διανυκτερευση!!!!δεν παει αλλο!!!!Καμια συμβουλη????


κατσε να πας μοναδα να στανιαρεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

και ποιος ειπε οτι θα παω μοναδα???????????

----------


## eufonia

> και ποιος ειπε οτι θα παω μοναδα???????????


Καλωδιομένος, ε?  ::  

Κανείς για Λήμνο? Από μέσα Ιούλη, 88 ΤΥΓ στο Πλατύ.  ::

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> και ποιος ειπε οτι θα παω μοναδα???????????
> 
> 
> Καλωδιομένος, ε?  
> 
> Κανείς για Λήμνο? Από μέσα Ιούλη, 88 ΤΥΓ στο Πλατύ.


Θα τα πούμε εκεί κατά τις 15 Αυγούστου!  ::

----------


## python

Γειά σας απο Ξάνθη!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

ότι νάναι....

χτές φτάσαμε φέρρες, 56 ώρες χωρίς ύπνο, είχαμε μείνει οι κομμένοι της Ελδύκ, μας βάλανε να καθαρίσουμε θαλάμους, να βάψουμε , καναμε σκοπιές μεχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, φύγαμε 5 απο Μεσσολόγγι, φτάσαμε 21.00 σταθμό Λαρίσσης, 12 εφτανε το καρβουνιάρικο (ομαδικό φύλλο πορείας....) για΄Αλεξανδρούπολη σε κάθε δωματιάκι 10 άτομα !!! ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον, φτάσαμε 16.00 την επόμενη μέρα, απο εκει πείραμε λεοφορείο για φέρες, οταν φτάσαμε , μας είπαν πως έλειπε το προσωπικό, για 14 μερες σκινάκια, κ πως το προσωπικό θα επιστέψει αυριο, η δύναμη είναι είναι 120% επανδρομένο κ δεν υπάρχει χώρος για εμάς.... 

κοιμιθήκαμε κατα τις 01.00 κ σηκωθήκαμε 05.00.... 
(χαλαρά!!! 600 άτομα είμαστε, σε εναν θάλαμο 160 άτομα!!! δίπλα δίπλα!!! απο τα 600 οι 250 είναι ΕΠΟΠ) , κατα τις 12.00 μεσημέρι, μας ενημερώνουν πως πλέον επέστρεψαν οι υπόλιποι , κ πως δεν έχουμε κρεβάτια!!! αυτο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μας δώσουν 6+2 μέρες άδεια!!!!
αλλα με δικά μας λεφτά όλα, αφου οδοιπορικά δεν είχαν περαστεί ακόμα στο ονομά μας.... ξεκινάει ενας απίστευτος μαραθώνιος....
πηγαίνουμε στο αεροδρόμιο της Αλεξανδρουπολης, όλα κλειστά!!! δεν υπάρχει θέση για τις επόμενες 3 μερες.... πάμε ΚΤΕΛ, ούτε εκει τίποτα, τελικα αποφασίζουμε να πάρουμε τηλ, στο αεροδρόμιο της Καβάλας.... στην Ολυμπιακή , εκει βρίσκουμε θέσεις κ τις κλείνουμε!!! 21.00 έφευγε το αεροπλάνο, παίρνουμε Κτελ για Καβάλα, απο εκει κατεβαίνουμε στη Χρυσούπολη παίρνουμε ταρίφα για αεροδρόμιο, φτάνουμε κατα τις 18.45 (στην Ολυμπιακή μας είπαν να πάμε 1 με 1.30 ώρα ποιο νωρίς...) προχωράμε μεσα, κ ρωταμε για τις κρατήσεις.. τι μας λένε?? το κλασικό, δεν έχουν γίνει καταχωρίσεις στο ονομά μας!!!!  ::   ::  

μέγα ψέμα, τις κτατήσεις τις δώσανε σε άλους... μας λένε πως ενοούσαν να πάμε κατα τος 1.30 να πάρουμε τα εισητήρια κ όχι 1.30 ωρα ποιο νωρίς απο όταν μας είπανε... ναι , αλλα τις κρατήσεις τις κλείσαμε στις 16.30!!!!
λόγω το ότι είμασταν κουρασμένοι, δεν κάναμε φασσαρία, ρωτάμε κατι αστυνομικούς, κ μας λένε πως π΄ρεπει να πάμε Ξάνθη για τρένο, (intercity) γιατι Καβαλα, δεν έχει τρενο, παιρνουμε ταρίφα για Ξάνθη, κ φτάνουμε στον προορισμό μας, εκει μας λένε πως δεν υπάρχει θέση !!!! αλλα.... για τις 02.00 εχει καρβουνο^%$^$%... τελικα αποφασίζουμε να κλείσουμε 3, για Αθήνα... αύριο κατα τις 15.00 θα έχουμε φτάσει.... 
εγω μένω Αθήνα, το αλο παλικάρι Πάτρα και το άλλο παιδι Ναύπακτο... βάλτε αλλες 4 ώρες ++ .....

αυτά ειναι....

και μερικα για το 239 Μεσσολόγγι... πολι λιαγα απο αυτα που είδαν τα μάτια μου...
http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=720794

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nektariosko
> 
> και ποιος ειπε οτι θα παω μοναδα???????????
> 
> 
> Καλωδιομένος, ε?  
> 
> Κανείς για Λήμνο? Από μέσα Ιούλη, 88 ΤΥΓ στο Πλατύ.


ψαρωμα ρε στον κομμαντο!!!  ::   ::  
παω Κω 15 Ιουλιου 472.....οσοι γνωστοι προσελθετε!!!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

> χτές φτάσαμε φέρρες, 56 ώρες χωρίς ύπνο, είχαμε μείνει οι κομμένοι της Ελδύκ, μας βάλανε να καθαρίσουμε θαλάμους, να βάψουμε ,....


ΕΛΔΥΚ για σας = ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ - ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ δηλαδή....

----------


## DragonFighter

Σε 1μιση μήνα ΕΒΡΟλύομαι ψάρακες!!!  ::  
Κατεβαίνω προς τα κάτω... (τώρα πόσο κάτω, θα δείξει)
Άντε να στήσω επιτέλους τον κόμβο που δεν θέλει να λειτουργήσει!

----------


## ENDURANCE

*Ο φίλος μου θα πάει Λήμνο τέλος του μήνα στο Τάγμα Ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου. Εκεί ήσουν & εσυ ή κάποιος άλλος; Πως είναι;  Ευχαριστω! * 


> psaroukles o palios apoliete stis 8 maiou   
> 
> kalo piksimo
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 B 295
> 
> DIABIBASEIS
> ...

----------


## priestjim

Δεν φτιάχνουμε και κανένα τοπικ για τον Αύγουστο;  ::   ::  Ή μονο εγώ φεύγω τότες;

----------


## Vigor

> Δεν φτιάχνουμε και κανένα τοπικ για τον Αύγουστο;   Ή μονο εγώ φεύγω τότες;


Be our guest!  ::

----------


## ulysses

> *Ο φίλος μου θα πάει Λήμνο τέλος του μήνα στο Τάγμα Ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου. Εκεί ήσουν & εσυ ή κάποιος άλλος; Πως είναι;  Ευχαριστω! *


ο φιλος σου εινε μεγαλος βυσματιας , αυτο εινε σιγουρο......

----------


## ENDURANCE

Γιατί καλέ τον λες βυσματίας...;  ::  Σε διαβεβαιώνω πως δεν έχει κανένα μέσο, κανένας από το μέρος μου δεν έχει πάει Λήμνο και έχουν όλοι βύσματα...!!  


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ENDURANCE
> 
> *Ο φίλος μου θα πάει Λήμνο τέλος του μήνα στο Τάγμα Ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου. Εκεί ήσουν & εσυ ή κάποιος άλλος; Πως είναι;  Ευχαριστω! * 
> 
> 
> ο φιλος σου εινε μεγαλος βυσματιας , αυτο εινε σιγουρο......

----------


## diabibas

> ψαρωμα ρε στον κομμαντο!!!   
> παω Κω 15 Ιουλιου 472.....οσοι γνωστοι προσελθετε!!!!!


Ποια Κω βρε... Σάμο δε πας? Πλάκα μου κάνεις. Όπως και να έχει μπορώ να σε πήξω  ::   ::   ::  

Ακούω από τους υπόλοιπους προτάσεις να "λιώσω" τον ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟ!!

----------


## pstratos

12 μαίου ΚΕΤΧ Πάτρα......
κανείς άλλος???

----------


## papashark

> Γιατί καλέ τον λες βυσματίας...;  Σε διαβεβαιώνω πως δεν έχει κανένα μέσο, κανένας από το μέρος μου δεν έχει πάει Λήμνο και έχουν όλοι βύσματα...!!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βρε commando και συ, μωβ γράμματα σε τόπικ για τον στρατό ? 


Ημαρτοοοοοοννννν......  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Προς στιγμή ξαφνιάστηκα, μιας και νόμισα πως αναφερόσουν στον γνωστό commando.  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε αντε να μπαινουν οι νεοι μεσα....και να βγαινουν οι παλιοι!!!απολελε και τρελελε!!  ::

----------


## gRooV

Αυτό ήταν!!! Από σήμερα πολίτης και πάλι!!!!!  ::  
Ελα να μπαίνουν οι επόμενοιιιιιι......  ::   ::

----------

